# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայ Սուփերսթար

## StrangeLittleGirl

կարծիքնե՞ր

----------


## Chuk

Մի քանի հատված նայեցի: Ժյուրիի անդամների մասնակիցներին "ձեռ առնելը" շատ տհաճ տպավորություն թողեց  :Angry2: 

Բայց չգիտեմ, գուցե՞ խաղի օրենքներն են այդպես  :Dntknw:

----------


## Մասսագետ

մարդիկ աստղ են դառնում իրանց ինքնասիրությունը ոտատակ անելով ոնց ես հասկացա: Սկզբում ժյուրին լավ ձեռ ա առնում, խաղում մասնակցի պատվի հետ, հետո ասում ա. <դուք անցաք հաջորդ փուլ>: Է ում ա պետք քո հաջորդ փուլ անցնելը, եթե ինքասիրությանդ վրայով հավեսով անցան: Ու էդ ամենից հետո էլ մասնակիցը հավեսով ուրախանում ա: Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար շատ տհաճ էին և' մասնակիցները, և' ժյուրին: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ինձ հետ տենց վարվեին, թքած կունենայի իրանց վրա էլ, իրանց աստղերի վրա էլ, կթողնեի դուրս կգայի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ վերևի երկու կարծիքներին։ Ես էլ եմ մի քանի անգամ ինչ-որ հատվածներ նայել, իրոք որ շատ տհաճ էր ժյուրիի վերաբերմունքը։ Չգիտեմ, ես  ուղղակի տանել չեմ կարողանում ցանկացած ծաղր, այն էլ նման իրավիճակում, երբ մարդը պատրաստված, սպասումներով  լցված, հուզված գալիս է ու ժյուրիի կողմից նման արհամարհական վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում ու ստորացվում՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես է իրեն դրսևորել։ Ուղղակի լավ կլինի, որ ամեն մարդ ուրիշին այդպիսի վիճակի մեջ դնելուց առաջ իրեն դնի դիմացինի տեղը ու պատկերացնի, թե ինքն իրեն ոնց կզգար, եթե իր հետ այդպես վարվեին։  :Sad:  Եթե ինձ այդպիսի բաներ ասեին, պատկերացնում եմ, թե հետս ինչ կկատարվեր... երևի մի ամիս ուշքի չէի գա...  :Cray:  

Միքայել Պողոսյանով երբեք էլ հիացած չեմ եղել, բայց այս միջոցառումից հետո կարծիքս էլ ավելի փոխվեց դեպի վատը...  Ախր որ իմանաս ինքը մի հիասքանչ, տաղանդավոր աստղ է... բայց ախր այդպես չի, էլի... 

Բացի դրանից, մեր հայերն, ինչպես միշտ, դրսևորում են իրենց օտարամոլությունը։ Նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի է, երբ տեսնում ես, թե ինչպես են փորձում նմանակել ռուսներին, բայց, ինչպես ցանկացած նմանակում, դա արվում է անհաջող կերպով։  :Huh:

----------


## Chuk

> Միքայել Պողոսյանով երբեք էլ հիացած չեմ եղել, բայց այս միջոցառումից հետո կարծիքս էլ ավելի փոխվեց դեպի վատը...  Ախր որ իմանաս ինքը մի հիասքանչ, տաղանդավոր աստղ է... բայց ախր այդպես չի, էլի...


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով նման դեպքերում ամենևին կապ չունի, նա հիասքանչ, տաղանդավոր աստղ է թե ոչ, որովհետև այդպիսին լինելը չի արդարացնում վերաբերմունքը...

Չնայած կա հարցի մյուս կողմը: Չուզելով զուգահեռներ անցկացնեմ Հայ Սուպերստարի ու ԱԼՄ-ի միջև: ԱԼՄ-ում, որքան որ նկատել եմ, նույնիսկ ամենաանտաղանդի գլուխը շոյում են ու ասում "կեցցես", այստեղ լրիվ հակառակը: Այսինքն մի դեպքում անհիմն հույսեր են տալիս, մյուս դեպքում ճիշտ է շատ վիրավորական, շատ կոպիտ ձևով հասկացնում, որ երաժշտությունը քո գործը չի: Ես չեմ արդարացնում, բայց կարծում եմ որ այդ տիպի վերաբերմունքը որքան էլ տհաճ ու ցավոտ է, բայց ավելի ճիշտ է:

Իհարկե ես կուզեի տեսնել հաղորդում, որը չէր վարվի այս երկու ծայրահեղություններից մեկի նման, այլ կլիներ միջին. մարդկանց հետ կվարվեր քաղաքավարի, չէր վիրավորի և միաժամանակ անհիմն հույսեր չեր տա...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով նման դեպքերում ամենևին կապ չունի, նա հիասքանչ, տաղանդավոր աստղ է թե ոչ, որովհետև այդպիսին լինելը չի արդարացնում վերաբերմունքը...


Ես նկատի չունեի, թե նրա տաղանդավոր աստղ լինելը կարող էր արդարացնել նման վերաբերմունքը, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ մարդկանց գնահատելու համար, ինձ թվում է, մարդ պետք է ինքն էլ որոշակի արժեք ներկայացնի։ Սա իմ կարծիքն է։

----------


## kiki

բոլորիդ նման տեսել եմ մի քանի կադր ու այլևս տեսնելու ցանկություն չունեմ, բայց ստիպված եմ... :Sad: 
Լիովին համամիտ եմ: Նայում ես ու այնքան պարզ տեսանելի ու տհաճ է այդ նմանակումը, որ ցանկություն է առաջանում զանգել ժյուրիի անդամներից մեկին ու կարծիքդ հայտնել իրենց մասին...
Ժյուրիի կազմը շատ սխալ է ընտրված: Անդամնեերը իմ կարծիքով առաջին հերթին պետք է "մանկավարժ ու մի քիչ էլ հոգեբան" լինեն : Եթե կոչվում ես ժյուրի, դա քեզ իրավունք չի վերապահում մարդկանց ծաղրել ու վիրավորել...

----------


## Koms

> Ժյուրիի կազմը շատ սխալ է ընտրված: Անդամնեերը իմ կարծիքով առաջին հերթին պետք է "մանկավարժ ու մի քիչ էլ հոգեբան" լինեն : Եթե կոչվում ես ժյուրի, դա քեզ իրավունք չի վերապահում մարդկանց ծաղրել ու վիրավորել...


եւ սարսափեկի անհաջող էր կազմակերպված, բայց ասեմ, որ իրոք ունենք "թաքնված" տաղանդներ, օրինակ կար մի վանաձորցի աղջիկ, որի ձայնային տվյալները ուղղակ ինձ զարմացրին, համենայն դեպս ավելի լավն էին, քան նույն Պեպելյանինը կան Սիրուշոյինը,..  :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

...բայց նրանք հաջորդ փուլ անցնում են ոտնատակ անելով իրենց սեփական ինքնասիրությունը

----------


## Artgeo

Հարգելիներս, եթե դուք ուզում եք նայել, թե ինչպես են գովաբանում ռաբիս երգերը, ապա նայեք ԱԼՄ։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ախր էդպես էլ չի կարելի ասել: Ծայրահեղությունից ծայրահեղություն է:

----------


## otar

vay.. ov tesav Babayan Haykin?  :Jpit: )) ira masin menak mi ban karam asem LOL chnayac es bacardzakapes dem chem miaser sirun bayc deeeeeeee ameninch chapi mej e geghecik...
chgitem inchi indz dur ekav Crazy Frogi vra parodia anogh tghen vor@ sheghvelov temayic chtoghec vor ira vra GHJAN ayl inq@  inch-vor humorayin dzevov iren nerkayacrec  :Smile:  
cragir@ esim.. vat a amen depqum vor mardkanc vra "KAYFAVAT" en linum  :Smile:  es erbeq chei gna inchqan el uzuma shat sirei ergel u inch EREVELI dzayn el unenai...
knereq vor temayic sheghvum em bayc shat dur ekav ARCAXI dzayner naxagica...
*
Զգուշացում: Խնդրում ենք, գրեք հայերեն տառերով: Եթե ինչ-որ  պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ  կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա առաջարկում ենք օգտագործել տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը:*

----------


## spec

Մարդիկ, մի մոռացեք որ մենք խոսում են մի երկրի շոու բիզնեսի ոլորտում գոնե մի երկու կծկտուր քայլերի փորձ անելու եկած երեխաների մասին, որտեղ այսօր էստրադան որպես այդպիսին կարելի է ասել բացակայում է:
Դա նշանակում է, որ այդ մարդիկ բառացիօրեն ընտրություն չունեն:
Շոու բիզ. -ը, ժողովուրդ, ահռռռելի փողեր է պահանջում, ու եթե ուզում ես որ եդ փողերը քո փոխարեն մեկ ուրիշը վճարի, պիտի պատրաստ լինես նաև մի քիչ "զրկանքների" միջով անցնել: Ես համենայն դեպս հարգում եմ այն բոլոր մարդկանց, ովքեր որ անտեսելով ամեն ինչ փորձում են իրենց ուժերը:
Եթե 100-ից 1-ն էլ մեծ հաջողության հասնի, ուրեմն պրոեկտը, ըստ իս, կարելի է հաջողված համարել...
(Բայց չեմ կարող չընդունել, որ արանք-արանք շաաաաաատ անտաղանդներ են գալիս...  :LOL:  )

----------


## Koms

Ուրեմն, համենայն դեպս, կարելի է փաստել, որ բավականին տաղադաշատ երաժշտական եւ արտիստիկ “կադրեր” ունենք եւ Երեւանում, ինչպեւ նաեւ Գյումրիում ու Վանաձորում: Չնայած ժյուրիի անհաջող “վարման կարգին”, Հայ Սուպերսթարը իհարկե հարյուրապատիկ  ավելի բարձր մակարդակ ապահովեց քան, ԱԼՄ-ի ցածրորակ ու տափակ հաղորդաշարը, որը ուղղված է, թերեւս, պրովինցիալ, գյուղական լսարանին:

Մի նկատառում` կարծում եմ, "ՀՍ"-ում կարելի էր նաեւ ընդգրկել մասնակիցներ նաեւ Հայսատանի Հանրապետության այլ քաղաքներից` Գավառ, Էջմիածին, Աբովյան, Դիլիջան, Կապան եւ այլն, որտեղ կարծում եմ, ոչ պակաս տաղանդներ կհայտնաբերվեին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես դեմ չեմ փորձելուն: Թող բոլորն էլ իրենց ուժերը փորձեն: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է այդպես նվաստացվեն: ՈՒ չի էլ նշանակում, որ պետք է անտաղանդներին հեռուստացույցով ցույց տալ: Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մասնակիցներից շատերը գտնվում են այն տարիքում, որ ցանկացած վիրավորանք (առավելևս կապված նրանց երազանքների հետ) կարող է շատ վատ անդրադառնալ նրանց հոգեկանի վրա:

----------


## Koms

ուղղակի սա երեւի ինչու այդպես ստացվեց, որովհետեւ "եվրոպական ստանդարտները" մեխանիկորեն ներմուծվեց մեր իրականություն, առանց հաշվի առնելով մեր առանձնահատկությունները,

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ինչպես միշտ

----------


## Artgeo

Լավ ծրագիր է։ Լավ է ընթացքը։ Եթե մինչև վերջ այսպես շարունակվի, հոյակապ է  :Smile:

----------


## Koms

> Լավ ծրագիր է։ Լավ է ընթացքը։ Եթե մինչև վերջ այսպես շարունակվի, հոյակապ է


Լավ է այն առումով, որ պետք է վերջապես ջարդենք այս մեր փակ, ոչ լիարժեքության բարդույթների մեջ կաղապարված ժողովրդի մտածելակերպը, որն իր զարգացման մեջ կանգ է առել 20-ի դարասկզբին ու էլ առաջ չի գնում, եւ գուցե այս նոր, ուրախ, առողջ ու ժպտերես *հայաստանյան* սերնդի ի հայտ գալը Հայ Սուպերսթարում` սա էլ մի քայլ էր այդ խնդրի լուծման ոչ դյուրին ճանապարհին, եւ որ մենք բոլորս ի վերջո սթափվենք ու հասկանանք, որ ապրում ենք 21 դարում, ու մենք ունենք շատ ռեալ *Հայրենիք*, որտեղ ապրում, երգում եւ ուրախանում են շատ ռեալ հայաստանցիներ /այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ անորոշ վիրտուալ “երազի երկիր...”/:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Զգացվում է, որ ժյուրին զգալիորեն փոխել է իր վերաբերմունքը. այն արհամարհական, ստորացուցիչ արտահայտություններն ու վերամբարձ տոնն այլևս չկան։  :Smile:  Ենթադրում եմ, որ շատերն են դժգոհել դրանից, և արդյունքն արդեն ակնհայտ է։ 
Տաղանդավոր մարդիկ իրոք կան, ու երևի մեղք կլիներ նրանց չբացահայտելը... Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ ծրագիրը լավ է ընթանում։  :Wink:  
Բայց... մի բան ինձ դուր չի գալիս... այնտեղ հանդես եկող տղաների մեծ մասը մի տեսակ ոնց որ շեղված լինեն... չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, ինձ այդպես է թվում...  :Dntknw:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> այնտեղ հանդես եկող տղաների մեծ մասը մի տեսակ ոնց որ շեղված լինեն... չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, ինձ այդպես է թվում...


մեկին ես էլ եմ նկատել: ծիծաղից թուլացել եինք:
իսկ այսօր ժյուրին շատ բարի էր:

----------


## Koms

> Բայց... մի բան ինձ դուր չի գալիս... այնտեղ հանդես եկող տղաների մեծ մասը մի տեսակ ոնց որ շեղված լինեն... չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, ինձ այդպես է թվում...


դե մեզ մոտ ընդունված է, այսպես ասաց, ամենուրեք "լավ հայ տղայի" կեցվածք ընդունել, ու այդ տղաներին "պալոժ չի ըտենց լոկշ տեղերում էրեւալ", դե դրա համար էլ` այդպիսի պատկեր,  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> դե մեզ մոտ ընդունված է, այսպես ասաց, ամենուրեք "լավ հայ տղայի" կեցվածք ընդունել, ու այդ տղաներին "պալոժ չի ըտենց լոկշ տեղերում էրեւալ", դե դրա համար էլ` այդպիսի պատկեր,


Ասա է, հենց մեկը իրեն մի քիչ քաղաքավարի է պահում կամ գրական խոսում միանգամից ասեկոսներ են տարածում...
… Հենց այսպես էլ ապրում ենք…

----------


## Արշակ

> դե մեզ մոտ ընդունված է, այսպես ասաց, ամենուրեք "լավ հայ տղայի" կեցվածք ընդունել, ու այդ տղաներին "պալոժ չի ըտենց լոկշ տեղերում էրեւալ", դե դրա համար էլ` այդպիսի պատկեր,


 Տեսնես ե՞րբ ենք ազատվելու այդ "լավ հայ տղայի" բարդույթից։ Չե՞ որ այն մարդուն սահմանափակում է, դնում է շատ նեղ կաղապարների մեջ։ Մարդը դադարում է ազատ մտածել ու գործել  :Sad: ։

Կներեք թեմայից շեղվելու համար։

----------


## Koms

վերադառնանք թեմա,  :Smile: 
Ճիշտն ասաց, մի հարց ինձ շատ զարմացրեց. 
Ինչու 3 ժյուրիի անդամներից 2-ը խոսում էին ռուսերեն /բայց բավականին վարժ տիրապետում էին հայերենին/, այն աստիճանի, որ արդեն Միքայել Պողոսյանն էլ ստիպված անցնում էր ռուսերենի, իսկ ընդհանրապես ինձ համար ոչ այնքան հասկանալի էր DJ Глумов-ի դերակատարումը այդ ամենում ..?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նրանք պարզապես խախտում են լեզվի օրենքը: Հայաստանում օրենք խախտելը սովորական երևույթ է:

Ինչ վերաբերում է «շեղվածներին», ապա ես համաձայն եմ Արտգեոյի և Կոմսի հետ: Բայց իմ ասածին պետք է տեսնեիք: Նա ոչ թե քաղաքավարի էր խոսում, ինչպես Արտգեոն է նշում, այլ... հըմ... չխորանանք...

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ էլ էր զայրացնում նրանց ռուսերեն խոսելը: :Angry2:  
Իսկ հաղորդման ընթացքը կարծես թե վատ չէ :Cool:

----------


## Koms

փաստորեմ, ասեմ ձեզ, սա իրոք որ *լավ* նախաձեռնություն էր, մանավանդ Կարապետիչի ужастик-ներից հետո,  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ափսոս,որ Crazy Frog-ին հանեցին. Գիտեմ, որ ձայն չուներ, բայց գոնե հետաքրքիր էր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Crazy Frog-ին հանեցի՞ն: Ափսոս  :Sad:  հետաքրքիր տիպ էր

----------


## Intel

Երեկ վերջապես նայեցի սույն "հրաշքը": Իմ կարծիքով լավ միտք ա տենց մրցույթներ կամակերպելը, ռեալ ճանապարհ ա քիչ թե շատ ունակություններ ունեցող մարդկաց filter անելու համար, բայց ռեալիզացիան բավականին տխուր էր, էն 2 հաղորդավարները լրիվ անտաղանդ ձևով ամեն ինչ վարի տվեցին: Չնայաճ, չգիտեմ, ախպերս ասում ա, որ դրանք ժամանակավոր են վարում, մի խոսքով լավ ձայն ունեցողներ կայն:

Մեկը կար անունը ոնց-որ Աննա էր, դրան հանեցին, բայց ամենալավ ձայնը ինչքան լսեցի իրա մոտ էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, ես հենց սկզբից ուզում էի, որ Աննան հաղթի: Չէ՛, ծանոթ մարդ չի: ՈՒղղակի իրոք լավ էր երգում, լավ էլ ձայն ուներ: Բայց մի հատ «թերություն» ուներ: Ջազ էր երգում, իսկ մեր հեռուստադիտողը սիրում է, երբ «մակարդակով» հայկական կամ ռուսական երգեր են կատարում:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հա՛, ես հենց սկզբից ուզում էի, որ Աննան հաղթի: Չէ՛, ծանոթ մարդ չի: ՈՒղղակի իրոք լավ էր երգում, լավ էլ ձայն ուներ: Բայց մի հատ «թերություն» ուներ: Ջազ էր երգում, իսկ մեր հեռուստադիտողը սիրում է, երբ «մակարդակով» հայկական կամ ռուսական երգեր են կատարում:


Ինքդ քանի՞ ձայն ես տվել պարզապես լավ երգող աղջկան

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես ուշացել էի: Քանի որ օրերով հեռուստացույց չեմ դիտում, այս անգամ միացրեցի այն ժամանակ, երբ «Հեռանկարի» ժամանակ Նվերը հայտարարում էր, որ արդյունքները ժամը 11-ին պարզ կլինեն:

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ էլ էր Աննան դուր գալիս: Ափսոս որ ձայնս նրան չօգնեց  :Sad:

----------


## Intel

Մի հատ հարց: Հիմա էտ մնացածներից քանի հոգի են ընտրելու, ու ասենք ընտրեցին, ինչ են անելու իրանց հետ?

----------


## Chuk

Ես էլ հաստատ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծեմ 9 թե 10 հոգի եզրափակիչ են ընկնելու, որոնցից ժողովուրդը էլի հեռախոսային քվեարկությամբ ընտրելու է մեկին: Բայց սա *կարծեմով* եմ գրում  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մի հատ հարց: Հիմա էտ մնացածներից քանի հոգի են ընտրելու, ու ասենք ընտրեցին, ինչ են անելու իրանց հետ?


Տանելու են կախաղան հանեն ։D Ու այդ ամենը ցուցադրեն Շանթով
Շանթ հեռուստաընկրություն։ Երբ ակնկալիքները չեն բեկվում  :Love:  




> 9 թե 10 հոգի եզրափակիչ են ընկնելու, որոնցից ժողովուրդը էլի հեռախոսային քվեարկությամբ ընտրելու է մեկին


 9 հոգի են ընտրելու

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ էլ էր Աննան դուր գալիս: Ափսոս որ ձայնս նրան չօգնեց


Աննան էն ջազ երգող բարձրահասակ աղջի՞կն է, որին ժյուրին երգելուց հետո ասաց. «Շնորհակալություն, որ դու Հայաստանում ես ծնվել, ոչ թե Հայաստանում»։ Փաստորեն իրեն քիչ ձայն էին տվել, հա՞։  :Shok: 
Էհ... մեր հայ հանդիսատեսից հազիվ էլ էդքան...  :Sad:

----------


## NINOK

Էհ... մեր հայ հանդիսատեսից հազիվ էլ էդքան...  :Sad: [/QUOTE]
ես համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ.....որովհետև այնքան տաղանդավորներ կային.որ չանցան..ափսոս,......... :Sad:   :Sad:   :Xeloq:

----------


## Koms

բայց իրոք լավերը կան, եւ շատ, օրինակ, Նարե անունով մի աղջիկ, որը երգեց "Մուլեն Ռուժ" եւ պարզապես զարմացրեր իր ոճով ու պլատիկայով,  :Smile:  
 կարելի է փաստել, որ արդեն սկսել է ձեւավորվել հայաստանյան երիտասարդության մի յուրահատուկ սերունդ, որը շատ-շատ ուրախացնում է ու միաժամանակ հուսադրում,  
հատկապես նշում եմ *"հայաստանյան"* բառը, քանի որ չեմ "ընկալում" ինչ-որ աբստրակտ ու վիրտուալ անորոշություններ,

----------


## Sunny Stream

> հատկապես նշում եմ *"հայաստանյան"* բառը, քանի որ չեմ "ընկալում" ինչ-որ աբստրակտ ու վիրտուալ անորոշություններ,


Ըհը... Մնում է, որ հաղորդումն էլ «հայկականի» տպավորություն թողնի, թե չէ 3 ժյուրիից 2ը ռուսերեն են խոսում...Չեմ ասում, որ վատ ժյուրի է, բայց ցանկալի էր *հայերեն* տեսնել «Հայ Սուփերսթար» հաղորդումը... (Որ «սուփերսթարի» համարժեքն էլ գտնեին հայերենում ընդհանրապես լավ կլիներ)

----------


## Chuk

Հայ Սուպերսթար - կարծում եմ, որ արդեն լիովին կայացած հաղորդում:

Ավելին ասեմ, նման կարգի հաղորդումներ ես չեմ սիրում դիտել, իսկ հիմա անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում հերթական կիրակի օրվա համերգին: Այստեղ ահագին քննադատել ենք ժյուրիի անդամներին, մասնակիցներին սկզբում ծաղրելու համար, բայց ես հիմա նրանց՝ ժյուրիի անդամներին, ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որ կարողացան լավ ընտրություն կատարել ու այդքան արժանավոր մասնակիցների բերել եզրափակիչ: Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում նաև Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությանը, հրաշալի ծրագրի համար:

Իսկ մասնակիցները իրոք շատ լավն են: Օրինակ Աննա Ավետյանը (որի մասին այս թեմայում արդեն խոսել ենք, նրան հանել էին, բայց հետ բերեցին), կարծում եմ արդեն պատրաստի երգչուհի է և մեր հայկական էստրադայում նրան հավասարները չկան: Շատ եմ հավանում Աստղիկ Սաֆարյանին: Էլի շատերը կան, բոլորին չթվարկեմ: Բայց մի հոգու մասին կխոսեմ առանձնահատուկ:

Երաժշտություն շատ եմ սիրում, բայց երբեք ինձ չեմ պատկերացրել որևէ երգչի, երգչուհու, երաժիշտի կամ խմբի երկրպագույի (ֆանատ) կարգավիճակում: Այսօր ես տեսնում եմ, որ հանգիստ կարող եմ լինել այս նախագծի մի մասնակցի՝ Սուսաննայի (ազգանունը չեմ հիշում  :Blush:  ) երկրպագուն: Հրաշալի ձայն, հրաշալի կատարումներ, հրաշալի շարժուձև, խիստ վարակիչ ու գեղեցիկ ժպիտ  :Love:   Կարծում եմ, որ նա պատրաստի աստղ է ու մեր էստրադան շատ կզարդարի  :Clapping:  Չգիտեմ, թեկուզ մենակ նրանով, որ  հայտնաբերել է նրան, այս նախագիծն իրեն արդեն արդարացրել  է:

Հուսով եմ, որ կարևոր չի լինի, թե ով կհաղթի այս մրցույթ-խաղում: Կարևորն այն է, որ տաղանդներն արդեն հայտնաբերված են, և հուսով եմ, որ մենակ ես չեմ նրանց նկատել, այլ նաև "շոուբիզնեսով" զբաղվող մարդիկ, ովքեր կօգնեն նրանց այդ "շոուբիզնես"-ի մեջ մտնել: Ես նրանց կոչ եմ անում, ուշադիր եղեք, բաց մի թողեք հնարավորությունը:

Իսկ մեր ակումբի անդամներին կխնդրեմ հիմա էլ, հաղորդման այս փուլում էլ գրել իրենց կարծիքները հաղորդման ու այդ հաղորդման մասնակիցների մասին: Չեմ կարծում, որ մենակ ես եմ այսպես ոգևորված  :Smile:

----------


## Bonita

Հենց սկզբից նախագծին շատ դրական եմ վերաբերվում :Love:       Մասնակիցների մասին ասեմ...ուրեմն  շատ դուր է գալիս Մարիամի,Սուսաննայի,Լիլիթի և' ձայնը,և' ոճը,և' բեմական պահվածքը :Ok:  
    Ամեն դեպքում բոլորն մաղթում եմ հաջողություն:

P.S  այսօր նրանցից մեկը ևս կհեռանա նախագծից :Cray:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ տեսակետը այսպիսին է
1.Սուսաննա
2.Նարեկ
3.Լիլիթ
Աննան շատ լավ ձայն ունի,բայց ես չեմ ուզում նա հաղթի,քանի որ առանց դրա էլ նրան կհովանավորեն ու նա երգչուհի կդառնա:Ավելի լավ է այս երեքից մեկը հաղթի:

----------


## Intel

Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով էն Աննա-ն ամենալավն ա, ես իրան դաժե որ պետք լինի կքվեարկեմ:

----------


## Սահակ

Ուրեմն «Հայ Սուփերսթար» չեմ տեսել, բայց ձեր պատմածներից American  Idol-ի հայկական տարբերակն է։ Այստեղ էլ ժյուրին սիրում եր ձեռ առնել երեխաներին։ Այդ անում էին ուշադրություն գրավելու համար, և այստեղ շատ լավ աշխատեց, այդ հաղորդումը դառավ համար մեկ հաղորդումը Ամերիկայում։ Հիմա դրա նոր տարբերակը կա, կոչվումա «So you think you can dance?»։ Նույն բաննա, բայց երգելու տեղը պարում են։

Հաղթողներին ուղղակի վերջում կոնտռակտ են ստանում CD ձայնագրելու համար։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջերս չի հաջողվում հետևել Հայ սուպերսթարին, բայց մի քանի անգամ թռուցիկ տեսել եմ, իսկապես բոլորն էլ տաղանդավոր են, ափսոս, որ բոլորը չեն կարող մնալ։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում նրանք արդեն հայտնաբերված են և հաստատ չեն կորչի։  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով էն Աննա-ն ամենալավն ա, ես իրան դաժե որ պետք լինի կքվեարկեմ:


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես իմանալու արդեն պե՞տք է, թե՞ ոչ:
Գուցա արդեն պե՞տք է:
Օրինակ ես գրեթե ամեն քվեարկության ժամանակ քվեարկում եմ Աննայի ու Սուսաննայի օգտին:

----------


## otar

ինձ դուր է գալիս   :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ էլ է Աննան ամենից շատ դուր գալիս, բայց ափսոս չեն թողնում, որ Ջենիսի երգերից երգի: Ժյուրիի անդամներից մեկն էլ ասաց, որ նրա երգերը սխալ են ընտրում: Բա որ դուրս մնա՞:

----------


## otar

դուրս չմնաց  :Blush:  
բայց ես փաստորեն  :Tongue:   Նարեկին շաաաաաա~տ եմ սիրում  :Love:   :Blush:    ի՞նչ անեմ  :Sad:   :Sad:   անպատասխան սեր...

----------


## Intel

> դուրս չմնաց  
> բայց ես փաստորեն   Նարեկին շաաաաաա~տ եմ սիրում     ի՞նչ անեմ    անպատասխան սեր...


Շատ ձևական ա էտ էլ, մեկ էլ ինքը չէր նվագում իրա ելույթի ժամանակ:

----------


## otar

մեկա կյանք ա....

----------


## kiki

ինձ էլ ա Նարեկը դուր գալիս...հավեսին երեխա ա...համ էլ ժյուրին իրենց հետ համաձայնության գալով է երգերն ընտրում...ինչքան ես գիտեմ...

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ վերջին համերգը, ավելի ճիշտ այդ համերգի միտքը՝ ռուսական երաժշտության երեկո, ահավոր դուր չեկավ: Երեխեքին կաղապարների մեջ էին դրել, այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, որ ոչ մեկը չէր կարողացել այդ կաղապարների պատճառով իր համար իսկապես հարազատ երգ ընտրել, թեև մեծ մասը լավ կատարեցին:

Իսկ երգերը թեև նրանց հետ համաձայնեցնելով են ընտրում, բայց օրինակ Աննային չեն թողնում Ջենիս երգել:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Իմիջայլոց էսօր Սուսիկի ծնունդն ա: Ինքը միակն ա, որ դեռ եռյակի մեջ չի մտել: ՈՒ Աննայից հետո ամենլավ ձենը ինքը ունի, բայց Աննայից սիրուն ա էդ հաստատ:
Նենց որ, Սո'ւս ջան, չնայած քո անունը իմ մաթեմի դասախոսի անունից ա, բայց ծնունդդ շնորհավոր:

----------


## Chuk

Հա, Սուսաննա ջան, դժվար թե էս գրածներս կարդաս, բայց ես էլ եմ քեզ ջերմորեն շնորհավորում (Ինչ անե՞նք որ մաթեմիս դասախոսի անունը քո անունից չի): Դու արտակարգ ձայն ունես ու շատ վարակիչ ժպիտ, ու չգիտեմ որտեղ ոնց, բայց մեր տանը քեզ արդեն շատ սիրում են (մանավանդ ես): Քեզ հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում, երազանքներիդ ու մեր երազանքներին հասնես (օրինակ իմ երազանքներից մեկն այն է, որ աշխարհում ճանաչված երգչուհի դառնաս, դու դա կարող ես): Ծնունդդ շնորհավոր  :Love:

----------


## Artgeo

Երկարատև ընդմիջումից հետո, այսօր նորից նայեցի «ՀայՍուպերսթար»-ը։ Իրոք բավականին հաջողված և լավ ծրագիր է  :Hands Up:  Բոլորն էլ իրենց տեղին լավն էին, բայց… Այսօր ուզում եմ ֆորումի միջոցով շնորհավորել Սուսաննային ծննդյան օրվա առթիվ, միանում եմ բոլոր մաղթանքներին ու շնորհավորանքներին  :Smile:   Շնորհակալություն քեզ, որ կաս, իմ կողմից ցանկանում եմ, միշտ այդպիսի լավն էլ մնաս  :Hands Up:   :Wink:

----------


## kiki

ես էլ եմ միանում բոլոր շնորհավորանքներին :Smile:  ...
հ.գ.լավ է հիշեցրեցիք, արդեն ժամանակն է զանգել "Հայ սուպեր սթարի" պրոդյուսերի հետ խոսել...

----------


## The_only_one

Ճիշտն ասած հենց սկզբից էլ գիտեի, որ էս նախագիծը ստացվելու ա, որովհետեվ փաստա, երբ հայերը փորձում են ընդօրինակել,ավելի ճիշտ XEROX անել ինչ որ մի ռուսական ապուշություն էդ Հայաստանում ուղակի ծիծաղելիա լինում,իսկ այ եվրոպականը, նամանավանդ մակարդակով եվրոպականը ուրիշա։Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք բայց իմ կարծիքով մեր ժողովրդի (գոնե 50%-ի) ճաշակը շատ բարձրա,ասածիս ապացույցը ենա, որ Հայաստանը ՄԻԱԿ երկիրն էր,որ միավոր չտվեց LORDI խմբին  :Think: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հաղթելուն իմ կարծիքով բոլորն էլ արժանի են ու երեվի կհաղթի էն, ով շատ ծանոթ ու բարեկամ ունի։)

*Զգուշացում։ Ֆորումում հայերեն գրելու համար օգտագործեք Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման*

----------


## Anul

կարծում եմ ամենալավը Սւսաննան է,եթե նկատել եք  նա երգւմ է իսկական կատարողներից հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ. :Ok:

----------


## otar

մեկա ես Նարեկին սիրումեմ  :Sad: (((  :Sad:   :Sad: (((

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կարծում եմ ամենալավը Սւսաննան է,եթե նկատել եք նա երգւմ է իսկական կատարողներից հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ.


Ընդհանրապես, մեծ մասն օրիգինալներից լավ է երգում: Էսպես որ շարունակվի, հայ հայտնի աստղերի գործին կխփեն:  :LOL:

----------


## Bonita

Ափսոս Մարիամը դուրս եկավ :Sad:  նրա համար շատ չէի ցավում,բայց որ դուրս եկավ...տխրեցի :Sad:  
   Հիմա ուրախ բաների մասին... Միհրանին սկսել եմ շատ սիրել :Love:   ,իսկ Նարեկին`հակառակը :Wink:  

  Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ `շատ ուրախ եմ,որ Աննայի ռեյտինգը գնալով ընկնում ա :Hands Up:  ... նա արդեն երկու շաբաթ հավաքում է ձայների նվազագույն քանակը :Ok:

----------


## Intel

> Ափսոս Մարիամը դուրս եկավ նրա համար շատ չէի ցավում,բայց որ դուրս եկավ...տխրեցի 
>    Հիմա ուրախ բաների մասին... Միհրանին սկսել եմ շատ սիրել  ,իսկ Նարեկին`հակառակը 
> 
>   Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ `շատ ուրախ եմ,որ Աննայի ռեյտինգը գնալով ընկնում ա ... նա արդեն երկու շաբաթ հավաքում է ձայների նվազագույն քանակը


ԻԻԻիի, Աննային բան մի ասեք: Բայց Նարեկը իսկականից դուրս չի գալիս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իրոք... ախր Աննան ամենատաղանդավորն է ու ամենալավ երաժշտական ճաշակովը
Սխալս ուղղելու եմ: Մյուս շաբաթ անպայման Աննային ձայն կտամ:

----------


## Bonita

Սա մասնակիցների նկատմամբ իմ համակրանքի հերթականությունն է `      
1 Սուսաննա  :Hands Up:  
2 Աստղիկ  :Ok:  
3 Միհրան     :Love:  
4 Լիլիթ :Cool:  
5 Աննա :Tongue:  
6 Նարեկ :Think:

----------


## otar

Նարեկին բան չասեք  :Sad: (((
սաղիդ կխփեմ!

----------


## Chuk

> կարծում եմ ամենալավը Սւսաննան է,եթե նկատել եք  նա երգւմ է իսկական կատարողներից հազար անգամ ավելի լավ ու պրոֆեսիոնալ.


Ես քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Red Hat: 
Շատ եմ սիրում Սուսաննային  :Love:  

Աննային երգելն է ահավոր դուրս գալիս: Նույնիսկ ախմախ երգերը մարդը կարողանում է շատ լավ երգել, որ էնա-էնա էդ ախմախ երգը սկսում է դուրդ գալ:

----------


## Մասսագետ

է ժողովուրդ ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում:
Մարդիկ ուրախ են, որ Աննայի  վարկանիշը (ռեյտինգը) ընկնում ա, ու ուրախ են, որ Ծառուկյանը դեռ խաղի մեջ ա:
Չնայած ինչ էլ ուզում եք ասեք Ծառուկյանը հաղթելու ա, որովհետև ժող ջան ես ձեզ չեմ հասկանում:
Իսկ Աննայի վարկանիշը (ռեյտինգը) իջնում ա էրկու շատ պարզ պատճառով, որ հայերը (և ոչ միայն) երգչի մեջ առաջինը գեղեցկությունն են գնահատում (չնայած ինչքան էլ մյուսներից սիրուն չի, սաղից լավ ոտները ինքը ունի, այ տենց ձեզ), իսկ երկրորդը, որ ինքը չի երգում էն ինչ շատերը ուզում են, ինքը չերգեց նրա հետ ում հետ շատերը կուզեին:

----------


## otar

Նարեեեեկ  :LOL:  վայ... ինչ հա.. ինչ էի ասում...
Աննան շատ լավն ա  :Smile: 
Սարգիսի հետ, ըստ իս, Աննա Խաչատրյանից լավ երգեց  :Smile:

----------


## Bonita

Միանշանակ լավագույն դուետը դա Աննայի և Սարգիս Մանուկյանինն էր :Ok:  Կասկածում եմ,որ Աննա Խաչատրյանը կարող էր կենդանի ավելի լավ երգեր :Wink:

----------


## NINOK

կարճ ասած մնացել են տաղանդավորները..բայց  Աննան իրոք որ տաղանդ ունի..

----------


## Bonita

Ժող կարողա իմանաք քանի համերգ ա մնացել մինչև նախագծի ավարտը ?   :Bye:

----------


## ANGELIKA

HAZAR APSOS NAREK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Sad:   :Sad:  
EREXEQ ENQAN EM LACEL VOR NAREK@ DURS EKAV AXAR HAYSUPERSTARI URAXUTYUNN ER CHNAYAC ES SHAT SIRUM EI VTANGAVOR ERYAKI MYUS MASNAKICNERIN NUYNPES EV ANCHAP TXRECI ERB ERIK@ ASEC VOR POXVEN TEXEROV :Love:   :Love:  
ES UZUM EM VOR SUSIK@ DURS GA CHNAYAC @NTIR DZEN UNI BAYC AHAVOR ANASTX A U GESH
GITEQ HEQEQYAN@ SUSIKIN HANELA XORIC VOROVHETEV SUSIK@ SHAT VAT BANA AREL ARHAMARELOV XORIN
INQ@ ED XOROVA MARD DAREL @NDEX EN IRA DZAYN@ MSHAKEL U HASCREL ES MAKARDAKIN INQ@ AHAVOR QIT@ TNGACA @NKERUHIS HEQEQYANI XORICA ES LAV GITEM.ED SUSIK@ IRAN CHGITEM UM TEXNA DNUM INCHA MI QANI ANGAM CUYC EN TVEL TVOV

SUS JAN LAV BANER CHES ANUM TENC QIT@ TNGELOV ERGCHUHI CHEN DARNUM :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2: 

SA EL IM HAMAKRANQN E
MIHRAN/LILIThands  :Hands Up:   :Love:  :Angel:   : :Good:  ASTXIK :Ok:  
ANNA :Think:  
SUSIK :Crazy:   :Bad: 

*ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները, սմայլերի, գույների, տառերի մեծության չարաշահումը:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:

Դուք հեռացվում եք Ակումբից, պատճառները կարող եք կարդալ այստեղ 
*

----------


## kiki

ես առանձնապես չեմ հետևում, Նարեկն էր դուրս գալիս, մի անգամ որոշեցի նայել համերգը, էն էլ հենց Նարեկին հանցին :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Vote for Anna Avetyan!
090101616
03
1
 :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած չեմ լսել, բայց եղբայրս ասում է, որ այսօր Աննան "Դլե յամանով" ցնցել է: Այս անգամ արդեն անպայման քվեարկելու եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Anul

> Չնայած չեմ լսել, բայց եղբայրս ասում է, որ այսօր Աննան "Դլե յամանով" ցնցել է: Այս անգամ արդեն անպայման քվեարկելու եմ:


հեչ էլ չցնցեց. էնա որ չգիտեմ խի ժյուրին գովեց ու դրա համար  հեռուստադիտողին էլ թվաց, թե լավ է. 
այդ երգը եթե Օֆելյա Համբարձումյանի կատարմամբ լսեք, ապա կհասկանաք, որ Աննան ուղղակի ավիրեց այն  :Angry2:  չնայած ինքը ընդհանրապես լավ է երգում.

----------


## ivy

Ես ինքս եղել եմ համերգին և տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես էր դահլիճը հուզվել ու արտասվում Աննայի երգի ժամանակ, իսկ վերջում էլ կանգնած Բրավո էին գոռում... իրական կատարումը հոյակապ էր, էկրանից այն չէր էֆեկտը:

----------


## Artgeo

Շատ լավն էր Դլե յամանը  :Love:   :Hands Up: 

Ինձ Սուսանը շատ դուր եկավ, մեկ էլ Լիլիթի երգն ու կատարումն էր լավը  :Love: 

Երանի չոլերն ընկնեյի
Անտուն, անտեր մնայի
Սարի պես դարդ  ունենայի
*ՅԱՐ* *չունենայի*....  :Love:

----------


## Bonita

Իմ կարծիքով այս շաբաթ մեկը մյուսից լավն էին... :Ok:  ... բացի Աննայից :Blush:   սկզբի փուլերի ժամանակ նա ավելի լավ տպավորություն էր թողում :Wink:

----------


## Miraj

karcum em ardar er Astxiki durs gale :Think: 




> Իմ կարծիքով այս շաբաթ մեկը մյուսից լավն էին... ... բացի Աննայից  սկզբի փուլերի ժամանակ նա ավելի լավ տպավորություն էր թողում


 liovin hamacayn em  :Cool: 

*ԶԳՈՒՇԱՑՈՒՄ:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## otar

կարծում եմ այս անգամ Աննան է դուրս մնալու  :Smile:

----------


## John

Իսկ ես կարծում եմ,որ Միհրանն է դուրս մնալու...

----------


## kiki

այն օրը լսեցի այդ շատերի կողմից գովելի Աննայի կատարումը Դլե Յամանի...մի ահավոր բան էր...ես , որ ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում այդ ստեղծագործությունը, վախեցա հիասթափվել նրա կատարումից հետո: այդ ի՞նչ հիմար ձևով էի երգում: չեմ հասկանում, նրանց հետ չե՞ն աշխատում, բեմ դուրս գալուց առաջ: բերանը մեծ բացելը դեռ չի ապահովում լավ կատարում...
Նույն ահավոր կատարումն էր  "don't speak" երգի ժամանակ...кошмар!!!

----------


## Bonita

Սենց մի բան ասեմ ... Այս փուլ հասած մասնակիցները ուզում է լավ երգեն,ուզում է վատ,բառերը սխալ ասեն ու անկապ ձայներ հանեն ՄԵԿԱ ժյուրիի անդամները կշարունակեն նրանց գովել ... ասեմ ինչի ... եթե ժյուրին ասի ասենք թե "Գիտես Աննա  դու վատից էլ վատ երգեցիր  :Bad:  " այդ դեպքում ժողովուրդը կասի "Դե եթե վատ է երգում ինչի եք ընտրել ու հասցրել այս փուլ :Tongue:   "...
  Մի բան էլ ասեմ ... կա մարկանց մի մաս,որը չունի իր կարծիքը ու երբ ժյուրին սկսում է գովել տվյալ մասնակցին,այդ մարդիկ սկսում են քվեարկել նրա օգտին ...

----------


## Anul

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ ... կա մարկանց մի մաս,որը չունի իր կարծիքը ու երբ ժյուրին սկսում է գովել տվյալ մասնակցին,այդ մարդիկ սկսում են քվեարկել նրա օգտին ...


միանգամայն համաձայն եմ  :Wink:

----------


## otar

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ,որ Միհրանն է դուրս մնալու...


 դե Միհրանը մարդահաշիվ չի ... շուտ պտի հելներ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Mench

Մեջներից ամենալավը Աննան ա երգում, են էլ շատ անդուր ա, ոնց որ ձի լինի

----------


## kiki

> Մեջներից ամենալավը Աննան ա երգում, են էլ շատ անդուր ա, ոնց որ ձի լինի


լուրջ քեզ էդպեսա՞ թվում... :Shok:  
հերթական անգամ զարմացած եմ...

----------


## Intel

> Մեջներից ամենալավը Աննան ա երգում, են էլ շատ անդուր ա, ոնց որ ձի լինի


Մի քիչ գեշ ա, բայց իրա գեշությունը սենց ասած բեմական ա:

----------


## Լէգնա

Այ,սրա մասին էի ասում ԿԻԿԻ  ջան,,,գաղափար չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## kiki

դե ես արդեն հասկացա, չնայած ասեմ քեզ, եթե ես լրագրող չլինեի, ու ստիպված չլինեի նայել, քանի որ մեկ մեկ պետք է լինում զանգել պրոդյուսերի հետ խոսել, եդ դեպքում ես էլ երևի քեզ պես անտեղյակ կլինեի, արդեն հեռուստացույցը ետին պլան է մղվել, ու էնքան էլ ծանոթ չեմ, հատկապես նոր ...ինչպե՞ս է այդ բառը, չգիտեմ "развлекательные" ծրագրերն ...  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի՞նչ եք Աննային կպնում: Ախր նա իրոք տաղանդավոր է: Ես դա նկատել էի դեռ առաջին փուլի ժամանակ, երբ ժյուրին նրան գժվացնում էր: Ես ահավոր կատաղած էի ու մտածում էի, որ եթե նա հաջորդ փուլ չանցնի, շատ անարդար կլինի: "Don't Speak"-ի մասին համաձայն եմ, այնքան էլ լավ չերգեց, իսկ «Դլե յամանը» չեմ լսել, բայց պետք չէ ժխտել, որ լավագույնը նա է: Ես չէի ուզի, որ նա սուպերսթարը դառնա, որովհետև նրա ոճը մի քիչ ուրիշ է: ՈՒղղակի կարող է հայ ռոքում ու ջազում շատ մեծ ներդրում ունենա

----------


## ivy

Vote for Anna Avetyan.
090101616 
04
1

----------


## Bonita

Եթե Աննան այսօր էլ դուրս չգա,ես կսկսեմ կասկածել մրցույթի արդարաթյան մեջ :Wink:  

         P.S.  Սուսաննայի ու Լիլիթի դուետը չհաշված ահավոր վատ համերգ ստացվեց այս անգամ :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե Աննան այսօր էլ դուրս չգա,ես կսկսեմ կասկածել մրցույթի արդարաթյան մեջ


սկ ես հակառակը. եթե դուրս գա, այդ դեպքում կկասկածեմ, որովհետև ամբողջ քաղաքը նրա օգտին է քվեարկում
Իսկ դու ինչու՞ պետք է կասկածես:

----------


## otar

Լիլիթը ինչի դուրս եկավ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

բայց շատ ափսոս էր  :Cray:

----------


## Բելկա

> Ի՞նչ եք Աննային կպնում: Ախր նա իրոք տաղանդավոր է: Ես դա նկատել էի դեռ առաջին փուլի ժամանակ, երբ ժյուրին նրան գժվացնում էր: Ես ահավոր կատաղած էի ու մտածում էի, որ եթե նա հաջորդ փուլ չանցնի, շատ անարդար կլինի: "Don't Speak"-ի մասին համաձայն եմ, այնքան էլ լավ չերգեց, իսկ «Դլե յամանը» չեմ լսել, բայց պետք չէ ժխտել, որ լավագույնը նա է: Ես չէի ուզի, որ նա սուպերսթարը դառնա, որովհետև նրա ոճը մի քիչ ուրիշ է: ՈՒղղակի կարող է հայ ռոքում ու ջազում շատ մեծ ներդրում ունենա


Ես հանաձայն եմ քեզ հետ ամենալավ երգողը Աննա,ու նա պիտի սուպերսթար դառնա

----------


## Bonita

1 տեղ - Կոկորդիլոս/Աննա.....ցավալի է,բայց շատ հավանական/ :Bad:  
2 տեղ - Սուսաննա
3 տեղ - Միհրան
          Աննային շատ սիրողներ կան ... Մի 2 օր առաջ Վանաձորի ընկերուհիներս հետ էի խոսում ու հասցրեցինք մի 2 բառ էլ Սուփերսթարից խոսեք ... Նրանք Աննային վերաբերվում են արդեն որպես ԱՍՏՂ  ու հպարտանում են նրանով :Shok:  

 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Լիլիթին ...  :Cray:  առանց մեկնաբանության  :Sad:  .....

----------


## Artgeo

> Եթե Աննան այսօր էլ դուրս չգա,ես կսկսեմ կասկածել մրցույթի արդարաթյան մեջ


Բացարձակապես չեմ կասկածում մրցույթի արդարության մեջ, ընդհանրապես «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերությունը միակ հայկական ալիքն է, որին վստահում եմ։ Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ մրցույթի հաղթող կամ պարտվողը որոշոշվում է զանգերի քանակով։

Այսօրվա համերգը նայելուց հետո, նստած մտածում էի, մտածում էի, թե ոնցա մինչև հիմա Միհրանը մնացել  :Think:  Ու եկա այն եզրակացության, որ հայ հասարակությունը հիվանդ մտածելակերպ ունի ու, որ Միհրանը շատ ու/կամ հարուստ բարեկամներ ունի։ Այս ենթադրությունները կապացուցվեն, եթե վաղն էլ Միհրանը մնաց ծրագրում  :Bad:   :Angry2: 

Ի դեպ, Սուսաննան ու Աննան շատ լավն են  :Hands Up:   երկուսն էլ լավ են երգում ու երկուսին էլ շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:   Բայց մեկա Սուսոնա 1…………  :Blush:   :Cool:

----------


## Bonita

Միհրանին փրկում են իրա գեղեցիկ աչքերը :Tongue:  ... բայց էս շաբաթ դուրս կգա...ես սովոր եմ,որ ում երկրպագում եմ լքում է նախագիծը...Օրինակ Լիլիթը ...  :Cray: Չմոռանամ ասեմ`էս շաբաթվա համերգը վատագույնն էր նրանց տված համերգներից :Bad:

----------


## otar

Սուսաննայի  Going Under-ը "դզեց"

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ վերջապես Միհրանը դուրս կգա ...

----------


## Mench

Երևի Սուսաննան դուրս կգա, որ մնան Միհրանն ու Աննան ու Աննան հաղթի  :Smile:

----------


## Lider2006

Են որը նենց մի բան եմ լսել
Ասում են Միհրանի բարեկամը Բանգլադեշի մատատիա տոնավաչարի տնորենը կամ գորցադիր տնորեննա: 
Գնումա հերտով ամեն մեկի հերախոսները վերցնում ու քվեարկումա:  Բա :Tongue:   Տենց բան չկա հայաստանում որ անարդարուտյուն չլինի: :Sad:   Չնայաց իմկարցիկով սուպերստարը  հաջոխվաց շոուա: :Cool:

----------


## Intel

> Սուսաննայի  Going Under-ը "դզեց"


Հա, բեսամթ, հազիվ էր ձենը լսվում:

----------


## Bonita

Ախր Աննան ունի լավ ձայն,բայց դա պետք է մշակել:Նրա ձայնի մշակմամբ չեն զբաղվում,դրա համար էլ նա բեմում "ոռնում"ա երգելու փոխարեն :Wink:  ...Մեր հայերի մոտ  հիվանդ մտածելակերպ ա,որ ով կարում ա բարձր գոռալով երգի,ուրեմն նա լավ ձայն ունի :Shok:  ...
Իմ կարծիքով երգի ասպարեզում մեծ ապագա ունեն Սուսիկը,Միհրանը,Լիլիթը ու Մարիամը :Ok:  

Հիշում եք,որ ժյուրիի անդամներից մեկը ասեց,որ մյուս տարի Եվրոտեսիլ Աննային է պետք ուղարկել...գիտեք ոնց ուրախացա....ասեմ ինչի...Լոռդի խումբը չարչարվել էին,մասկաներ են հագել,իսկ Աննային էտ մասկաները պետք չեն,նա առանց դրա էլ վախենալու ա...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Թող վախենալուներին ուղարկեն թեկուզ, բայց գոնե երգել իմանան, Աննան հաստատ Անդրեից լավ ա երգում, Անդրեն վախենալու չէր, բայց երգել չգիտեր: Ինչ վերաբերում ա ոռնալուն, շատ եմ վիճել էդ հարցի շուրջ, էս հայերի մեջ հիվան մտածելակերպ կա, եթե մարդը բարձր նոտա ա վերցնում ուրեմն ինքը ոռնում ա:

----------


## otar

> Թող վախենալուներին ուղարկեն թեկուզ, բայց գոնե երգել իմանան, Աննան հաստատ Անդրեից լավ ա երգում, Անդրեն վախենալու չէր, բայց երգել չգիտեր: Ինչ վերաբերում ա ոռնալուն, շատ եմ վիճել էդ հարցի շուրջ, էս հայերի մեջ հիվան մտածելակերպ կա, եթե մարդը բարձր նոտա ա վերցնում ուրեմն ինքը ոռնում ա:


 ooֆթոփ. ով ասեց որ վախենալու չէ՞ ր   :Shok:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աննան դուրս եկավ  :Cray: 
Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ Դոդի Գագոն տանը նստած կպած Միհրանի օգտին է քվեարկում:

----------


## Artgeo

Բարի գալուստ Խայաստան, գեղցիության ու անճաշակության Ռուսաստանի գավառ, որտեղ որոշիչը փողն է և որտեղ թքած ունեն տաղանդի վրա։  :Sad:   Անարդարությունն ու մառազմը ծաղկում է… Հետաքրքիր է մինչև ու՞ր կհասնի   :Bad: 

Զգացիք, ինչ նամյոկներ էր անում Միքայել Պողոսյանը  :Love:   Որքան արդար ու մաքուր էին ժյուրիի բոլոր անդամները… 

Հարգելիներս հուսահատվել դեռ պետք չի։ Կան դեռ արդար ու մաքուր մարդիկ։ Առջևում ֆինալն է……………………………

----------


## John

Աննային էլ հանեցին... եթե էդ Միհրանը հաղթի ուրեմն արդարություն չկա նաև «Հայ Սուպերստար»–ում։ 
ՍՈՒՍԻԿ ՀԱՂԹԻՐ!

----------


## Artgeo

> Աննային էլ հանեցին... եթե էդ Միհրանը հաղթի ուրեմն արդարություն չկա նաև «Հայ Սուպերստար»–ում։ 
> ՍՈՒՍԻԿ ՀԱՂԹԻՐ!


Ժող հասկացեք, որ «Շանթն» ու Սուպերսթարը կապ չունեն  :Sad:  


Կոչ եմ անում բոլորին մյուս շաբաթ քվեարկել ՍՈՒՍԱՆԻ համար, ԲՈԼՈՐԻՆ, նույնիսկ եթե դուք Սուսանին չեք սիրում, քանի որ միայն այդպես կարող է հաղթել արդարությունը մենք քանակով ու որակով, նրանք փողով ու անտաղանդությամբ տեսնենք ով կհաղթի  :Clapping:   :Shout:   :Super Man:

----------


## Bonita

Artgeo ջան վերջապես կողմնորոշվի մրցույթը արդար է թե չե...Մինչև Աննայի դուս գալը դու բաձարձակապես չէիր կասկածում մրցույթի արդարության մեջ,բայց հենց դուրս եկավ կարծիքդ փոխեցիր :Think:  

Հիմա ինչ վերաբերվում է Աննային...երևի էս աշխարհում մենակ ես ուրախացա ...չնայած ուրախանալը մեղմ է ասված,ես քիչ էր մնում թռվռայի... ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՂԹԵՑ :Ok:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ժողովուրդ լավ էլի, ես չեմ ուզում հավատամ, որ անարդար ա, չնայած ես եմ հենց սկզբից ասել, որ Ծառուկյանն ա հաղթելու: Հիմա էն մարդը ում բալետ եք անում դուրս ա գալիս, էդ հըլը չի նշանակում, որ արդար չի:
Ես էլ էի Աննա բալետ անում. հա սաղից լավ էր երգում, սաղից մի գլուխ բարձր էր, սաղից տարբերվում էր , բայց որ դուրս էկավ ո'չ տխրել եմ, ո'չ ուրախացել, ոնց կար նենց էլ մնացել եմ: Մեկ ա էդ շոուից դուրս էկողը ձուլվելու ա հիմիկվա հայ երգիչների հետ (երևի):

----------


## Bonita

Մոռացա մի բան էլ ասել... չեք կարծում,որ մի օր պետք է վերջ տանք էտ բանբասանքներին... սա նրա ծանոթն ա,նա նրա բարեկամն ա,ինչ-որ մեկը հարուստ բիզնեսմենի սիրած ա...լուրջ ես արդեն զզվել եմ...
  Աչքիս Հայաստանում մի Ծառուկյան կա... :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Artgeo ջան վերջապես կողմնորոշվի մրցույթը արդար է թե չե...Մինչև Աննայի դուս գալը դու բաձարձակապես չէիր կասկածում մրցույթի արդարության մեջ,բայց հենց դուրս եկավ կարծիքդ փոխեցիր 
> 
> Հիմա ինչ վերաբերվում է Աննային...երևի էս աշխարհում մենակ ես ուրախացա ...չնայած ուրախանալը մեղմ է ասված,ես քիչ էր մնում թռվռայի... ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՂԹԵՑ


Ես երբեք որևէ գրառման մեջ մչեմ կասկածել մրցութի անարդարության մեջ, քանի որ չեմ կասկածում այն կազմակերպող հեռուստաընկերության արդարության մեջ։ Էլի եմ ասում, Միհրհանը մեղմ ասած լավ չի երգում և բոլորը ասում էին, որ երեկ նա պիտի դուրս գար։ Սակայն նրա բարեկամությունը այլ կերպ էր որոշել և որոշումը իրագործեց՝ ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց տալով իրենց բարոյահոգեբանական ցածր աստիճանը ու դրանով բավականին անհարմար վիճակում դնելով Միհրանին։ 
Խնդիրը Աննայի դուրս գալու մեջ չի, խնդիրը Միհրանի մնալու մեջ է, որն ակնհայտ ավելի թույլ է և կասկած չկա, որ նրա օգտին քչերն են քվեարկել + բարեկամները և սա բամբասանք չի ցավոք, այլ դառը ճշմարտություն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես համամիտ եմ Արտգեոյի հետ: Կուզեի նորից ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրել նրա նկատածի վրա: Մի՞'թե ձեզ թվում է, թե Միքաել Պողոսյանը պատահաբար այն հարցը տվեց:

----------


## otar

> Մոռացա մի բան էլ ասել... չեք կարծում,որ մի օր պետք է վերջ տանք էտ բանբասանքներին... սա նրա ծանոթն ա,նա նրա բարեկամն ա,ինչ-որ մեկը հարուստ բիզնեսմենի սիրած ա...լուրջ ես արդեն զզվել եմ...
>   Աչքիս Հայաստանում մի Ծառուկյան կա...


ասենք թե ամենինչ արդարա... ուզում ես ասել որ հայաստանում էն տեսակ չտես ախչիկներ կան որ բան ու գորց չունեն անելու նստեն Միհրանին ձայն տան կլոր սուտկա՞  :LOL:   :LOL:   ախըր... չե... ոչ սիրունա, ոչ երգում ա լավ, ոչմիբան... ուուուու ես զարմանում եմ ինքը ոնց ա հասել ոոբշե մինչև էսոր հայսուպերստար... Սուսիկը եթե չհաղթի մեծ կռիվներ են լինելու աչքիս  :Think:

----------


## Mench

Լավ չի որ Աննան հելավ, էլ հետաքրքիր չի ով կհաղթի, երկուսին էլ չեմ սիրում

----------


## Bonita

otar ջան հավատա Հայաստանում շատ կան մարդիկ,որոնք հասցրել են սիրել Միհրանին ու նրա ելույթից հետո քվեարկում են նրա օգտին /այդ թվում և ես / :Wink:  ...մի հատ գաղտնիք բացեմ`քվեարկելը տևում է մի քանի վարկյան,այլ ոչ "կլոր սուտկա " :Ok:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ համաձայն Արտգեոյի հետ, Միհրանն իրոք ամենավատն է երգում, դե, իսկ Աննայի հետ համեմատելը նույնիսկ ամոթ է, քանի որ տարբերությունն ակնհայտ է։ Ոչ մի զարմանալի բան չկա, որ Հայաստանում, ինչպես միշտ, իրեն չի կորցնում փողով ամեն ինչ գնելու մեխանիզմը։
Ի դեպ, հենց նոր լուրերով լսեցի, որ Միհրանին ձայն տալու համար ժողովրդին իզի քարտեր ու էլի ինչ-որ բաներ են բաժանվել, ինչպես նախագահական և այլ մեզ ծանոթ ընտրությունների ժամանակ է լինում։ :Think:   Չգիտեմ, թե այս տեղեկությունները որքանով են հավաստի, բայց, համենայնդպես, իմ կարծիքով, հավանական են։

Ի դեպ, Մրրիկի հետ էլ եմ համաձայն այն առումով, որ հայ սուպերսթար դառնալու դեպքում Աննան կձուլվեր մեր  հայ էստրադայի մյուս երգիչներին ու իր անհատականությունը կկորցներ։ Գուցե այսպես նա ավելի շատ հնարավորություն կունենա իր սեփական ոճով ներկայանալու հանդիսատեսին։  :Smile:  Հուսանք, որ այդպես չի լինի։  :Wink:  

Ամեն դեպքում, շատերն են նրան համակրում, նա դժվար թե կորչի առանց հայ սուպերսթար դառնալու։  :Wink:

----------


## John

Սուսաննայի օգտին կքվեարկեմ իհարկե,բայց կարծում եմ էդ «բաղաձայն ու համարյա անտաղանդ» Միհրանը ավելի շատ հնարավորություններ ունի հաղթելու...

----------


## Bonita

Ըստ ձեզ եթե Միհրանը / այսինքն նրա բարեկամները /լիքը փող ունի "ձայներ գնելու համար ",ապա ինչու նա մասնակցեց էս նախագծին ? Թող պապան կամ չգիտեմ ով փող տար,կլիպ նկարեին,նա էլ բեմում կապիկություն աներ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բա պրիստի՞ժը.... Ո՞նց, մեր տղան հայ սուպերսթար չդառնա ու ինչ-որ կիրովականցի՞ դառնա

----------


## Սյունիք

Աննան կրկին խաղի մեջ է ; հաղթեց արդարությունը

----------


## Bonita

> Աննան կրկին խաղի մեջ է ; հաղթեց արդարությունը


Այսինքն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՞նց: Ի՞նչ եղավ, ո՞նց պատահեց

----------


## Bonita

Վնաձորում էլ հարուստ մարդիկ կան :LOL:

----------


## otar

Բոնիտա ջան խնդրում եմ պետք չէ ձեռառնոցի վերածել  այս ամենինչը որովհետև կլոր սուտկա ասելով
1) ես փոխաբերական իմաստով էի ասում
2) ես իննկատի ունեի որ կան մարդիկ որ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում ՄԻ 50 ԱՆԳԱՄ են ձայն տալիս...  Միհրանին հա սիրել են բայց Աննային ու Սուսիկին ավելի շատ են սիրել ինչպես տեսնում ես  ( ժյուրի + ժողովուրդ + իմ ծանոթների 99% )

----------


## Lider2006

Ես վախուց գիտեի են մասին, որ միհրանի տզանոտները Մալատցիա տոնավաչարում ձայն են գնում: Մի անգամ գրել եմ ետ մասին եստեխ բայց ոնց որ ջնջել են: Միքաել պոխոսյանը անցաց ելույտի ջամանակ երեքին ել հարցրեց տե ետե հնարաորուտյուն ունենայք խարդախուտյամբ ձեր ոգտին կքվեարկեիք՞ Բոլորն ել պատասխանեցին որ ոչ բայց պարզվումա որ :Angry2:  Միհրանը ստեց: Ձայն գնելու դեպքեր միայն մալատիա տոնավաչարում չի որ ախելա ես ուրիշ շատ դեպքեր ել գիտեմ: :Bad:  
Մի խոսքով շատ ուրախ եմ որ Աննան հետ վերադարձավ ու շանտն ել ապացուցեց որ շոուն ԱՐԴԱՐԱ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեմ հասկանում. ո՞նց է Աննան վերադարձել, ի՞նչ է պատահել: Ամեն մեկդ մի բան գրում եք, բայց չեք մանրամասնում  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկ Հորիզոնով ասեցին,որ Աննան բազմաթիվ հեռուստադիտողների խնդրանքով մնում է նախագծում:Կիրակի օրը 3 հոգի են երգելու ու 3-ից մեկն էլ հաղթելու է:

----------


## Bonita

> Բոնիտա ջան խնդրում եմ պետք չէ ձեռառնոցի վերածել  այս ամենինչը որովհետև կլոր սուտկա ասելով
> 1) ես փոխաբերական իմաստով էի ասում
> 2) ես իննկատի ունեի որ կան մարդիկ որ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում ՄԻ 50 ԱՆԳԱՄ են ձայն տալիս...  Միհրանին հա սիրել են բայց Աննային ու Սուսիկին ավելի շատ են սիրել ինչպես տեսնում ես  ( ժյուրի + ժողովուրդ + իմ ծանոթների 99% )


otar ջան ես ոչ ոքի ձեռ չեմ առնում...
1.զգացի
2.ժյուրի + ժողովուրդ + ՔՈ ծանոթների 99% _ իմ համար չափանիշ չի

Տեսաք ոնց փոխեցին խաղի կանոնները... հիմա եթե ես իմ ընկերներին ու ծանոթներին /ասենք մոտ 50 հոգու/ ասեի անընդհատ  զանգեն ու բողոքեն,որ Լիլիթին հետ բերեն տենց բան ԲՆԱԿԱՆԱԲԱՐ չէին անի...իսկ Աննայի հետ գալը շատ կասկածելի բացատրություն ունի :Think:  Աննային հետ բերեցին,որովհետև ժյուրին արդեն շուտվանից որոշել էր,որ խաղը նա պիտի հաղթի...կտենաք

----------


## John

> Երեկ Հորիզոնով ասեցին,որ Աննան բազմաթիվ հեռուստադիտողների խնդրանքով մնում է նախագծում:Կիրակի օրը 3 հոգի են երգելու ու 3-ից մեկն էլ հաղթելու է:


Իսկ հաղթողին ժյուրինա որոշելու՞,թե՞ էլի հեռուստադիտողները:

----------


## Սյունիք

> Իսկ հաղթողին ժյուրինա որոշելու՞,թե՞ էլի հեռուստադիտողները:


Չէ, նորից հեռուստադիտողն է որոշելու

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Միքայել Պողոսյանը հարցազրույց է տվել, որում նա ասել է, որ Մալաթիայի տոնավաճառում իզի քարտեր են բաժանվել: Փաստորեն, պատահական չէր, որ այդ հարցը տվեց բոլոր մասնակիցներին:
Հետո, ինչ վերաբերում է Աննայի մնալուն, ասեմ, որ այն լոկ հեռուստադիտողների խնդրանքով չի եղել: Ինչպես գիտեք, «Հայ սուպերսթարը» հայկական նախագիծ չէ: Այս հարցը քննարկվել է Լոնդոնում նախագծի շեֆերի հետ, և թույլ է տրվել, որ Աննան մնա: 
Ժողովուրդ, միացյալ ուժերով քվեարկում ենք Աննայի օգտին:

----------


## otar

Բոնիտա>
1. Լիլիթի դեպքում կասկածելը մի քիչ շուտ էր որովհետև հնարաոր էր այդպես բայց ինչ վերաբերում է այս դեպքին   :Ok:   100 % Միհրանին  ախչիկներիվ երկուսի հետ էլ համեմատել անգամ չի կարելի ...
2. Աննան իսկապես լավ է երգում իսկ նրա "ծանոթ Չխարնելու" մեջ ես չգիտես թե ինչի չեմ կասկածում որովհետև ԷԴ տիպի մարդիկ սոորաբար արդար են լինում... առաջին հերթին իրենք իրենց նկատմամբ =)

----------


## Bonita

Տեսաք նոր Շանթով ինչ ցույց տվեցին :Shok:  ...տենց դիշովի արարք ես չէի սպասում նրանցից... Ով չի տեսել պատմեմ...
Ուրեմն ՀՀ_ի ամենացածրամակարդակ հեռուստաընկերության`Շանթի նկարահանող խումբը գնացել էր "ՄԱԼԱԹԻԱ '',որ ստուգեն,ճիշտ են ետ բանբասանքները թե չէ..."ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ''մոնտաժ անողների "հիանալի"աշխատանքի արդյունքում,մեզ ցուցադրեցին մի 10 հոգու,որոնք ձայն են տվել Միհրանին և 2 հոգու,որոնց "գնել "են իզի քարտերով... :Shok:  

Ով դա իր աչքերվ տեսել է,մենակ խնդրում են ճիշտն ասեք "ՁԵԶ ԴԱ ԴՈՒՐ ԵԿԱՎ ? ''...

----------


## Artgeo

> Տեսաք նոր Շանթով ինչ ցույց տվեցին ...տենց դիշովի արարք ես չէի սպասում նրանցից... Ով չի տեսել պատմեմ...
> Ուրեմն ՀՀ_ի ամենացածրամակարդակ հեռուստաընկերության`Շանթի նկարահանող խումբը գնացել էր "ՄԱԼԱԹԻԱ '',որ ստուգեն,ճիշտ են ետ բանբասանքները թե չէ..."ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ''մոնտաժ անողների "հիանալի"աշխատանքի արդյունքում,մեզ ցուցադրեցին մի 10 հոգու,որոնք ձայն են տվել Միհրանին և 2 հոգու,որոնց "գնել "են իզի քարտերով... 
> Ով դա իր աչքերվ տեսել է,մենակ խնդրում են ճիշտն ասեք "ՁԵԶ ԴԱ ԴՈՒՐ ԵԿԱՎ ? ''...


Հարգելիս, եթե դու մեծացել ես ԱԼՄ-ի երգերի, Հ1-ի ստերի, հ2-ի առլեկինոների, Առմենիաի տափակությունների և անճաշակությունների, Դար 21 ի հիմարությունների և TV5 ի հոգեկանների ներքո, ապա դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ իրական հեռուստաընկերությունը պիտի այդպիսին լինի։ Համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի արտասահմանյան ալիք չես դիտել, իհարկե Շանթը դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունի անցնելու նրանց հասնելու համար, բայց նա ամենամոտն է։ Խորհուրդ կտամ այդպիսի ամպագորգոռ գրառումներ չանել։

Ինչ վերաբերվում է սյուժեին։ Այստեղ ստիպված եմ համաձայնել քեզ հետ։ Շանթի նշանաբանը «ՇԱՆԹ հեռուստաընկերություն՝ երբ իրականությունը չի բեկվում»  :Wink:   Դե չի բեկվում ու տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ իրականում կա։ Զզվելի ա չէ՞ իրականությունը։

----------


## otar

:Hands Up:    եդ մարդիկ որոնք միհրանին էին քվեարկել  Թաթերականից էին փախել ընդ որում վատ  դերասաններ էին որտև զռում եր որ տուֆտումեն  :Ok:

----------


## Bonita

> Հարգելիս, եթե դու մեծացել ես ԱԼՄ-ի երգերի, Հ1-ի ստերի, հ2-ի առլեկինոների, Առմենիաի տափակությունների և անճաշակությունների, Դար 21 ի հիմարությունների և TV5 ի հոգեկանների ներքո, ապա դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ իրական հեռուստաընկերությունը պիտի այդպիսին լինի։ Համոզված եմ, որ ոչ մի արտասահմանյան ալիք չես դիտել, իհարկե Շանթը դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունի անցնելու նրանց հասնելու համար, բայց նա ամենամոտն է։ Խորհուրդ կտամ այդպիսի ամպագորգոռ գրառումներ չանել։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է սյուժեին։ Այստեղ ստիպված եմ համաձայնել քեզ հետ։ Շանթի նշանաբանը «ՇԱՆԹ հեռուստաընկերություն՝ երբ իրականությունը չի բեկվում»   Դե չի բեկվում ու տեսնում ենք այն, ինչ իրականում կա։ Զզվելի ա չէ՞ իրականությունը։


Հարգելի*Artgeo*  հաշվի առնելով իմ ամբողջ հարգանքը քո նկատմամբ` ես միևնույնն է մի բան պետք է քեզ ասեմ…իմ հասցեին որևէ անձնական բնույթ կրող արտահայտություն(այս դեպքում ճաշակի հետ կապված) անելուց առաջ հաշվի առ մի շատ կարեվոր հանգամանք,որ մենք ԾԱՆՈԹ ՉԵՆՔ ու հետևաբար նման կոպիտ խոսքերը ինձ շատ տհաճ են (մեղմ ասած)…ԵՎ վերջապես դու բացի իմ մականունից իմ մասին ոչինչ չգիտես ու ոչնչում ՀԱՄՈԶՎԱԾ լինել չէս կարող…ՈՉՆՉՈՒՄ…հավատա… :Ok:  
          Ներող թեմայից շեղվելու համար  :Sorry:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հարգելի*Artgeo*  հաշվի առնելով իմ ամբողջ հարգանքը քո նկատմամբ` ես միևնույնն է մի բան պետք է քեզ ասեմ…իմ հասցեին որևէ անձնական բնույթ կրող արտահայտություն(այս դեպքում ճաշակի հետ կապված) անելուց առաջ հաշվի առ մի շատ կարեվոր հանգամանք,որ մենք ԾԱՆՈԹ ՉԵՆՔ ու հետևաբար նման կոպիտ խոսքերը ինձ շատ տհաճ են (մեղմ ասած)…ԵՎ վերջապես դու բացի իմ մականունից իմ մասին ոչինչ չգիտես ու ոչնչում ՀԱՄՈԶՎԱԾ լինել չէս կարող…ՈՉՆՉՈՒՄ…հավատա… 
>           Ներող թեմայից շեղվելու համար


*Bonita*
Այո, ծանոթ չենք, ըստ այդմ ես ձգտել եմ փափուկ արտահայտվել, չնայած մի փոքր երեևի կոպիտ է ստացվել, սակայն խորը քուն մտած և վարդագույն երազներում ճախրող մարդկանց սթափեցնելու այլ ձև չգիտեմ։ 
Նորողություն եմ խնդրում կոպիտ արտահայտվելու, սակայն ոչ արտահայտածիս համար։ Քո վերջին գրառման 



> տենց դիշովի արարք





> ՀՀ_ի ամենացածրամակարդակ հեռուստաընկերության`Շանթ


այլ պատասխան ես չեմ պատկերացնում։

ԵՎ վերջում պատասխանեմ քո հարցին



> Ով դա իր աչքերվ տեսել է,մենակ խնդրում են ճիշտն ասեք "ՁԵԶ ԴԱ ԴՈՒՐ ԵԿԱՎ ? ''..


Ոչ, իրականությունը ինձ դուր չի գալիս։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տեսաք ոնց փոխեցին խաղի կանոնները... հիմա եթե ես իմ ընկերներին ու ծանոթներին /ասենք մոտ 50 հոգու/ ասեի անընդհատ  զանգեն ու բողոքեն,որ Լիլիթին հետ բերեն տենց բան ԲՆԱԿԱՆԱԲԱՐ չէին անի...իսկ Աննայի հետ գալը շատ կասկածելի բացատրություն ունի Աննային հետ բերեցին,որովհետև ժյուրին արդեն շուտվանից որոշել էր,որ խաղը նա պիտի հաղթի...կտենաք


Bonita, շատ հնարավոր է, որ Աննան հաղթի, չնայած դա ոչ ոք նախօրոք ասել չի կարող. Սուսաննան էլ պակաս հնարավորություններ  չունի։ Այնուամենայնիվ, եթե Աննան հաղթի, դա չի նշանակի, թե ժյուրիի որոշելով է այդպես եղել։

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ ո՞նց են քվեարկում։ Հեռախոսի համարը, մրցող թեկնածուների համարները…

----------


## Bonita

Բողոքի գիրքը եկավ...էլի բողոքելու եմ...Ահավոր ջղայնացած եմ ...  :Sad:  

1.Պարզվում է եզրափակիչ դուրս են գալու ոչ թե 3_ով,այլ 2_ով ... Աննան փոխարինել է Միհրանին ... աչքիս Միհրանին ընդհանրապես հեռացրել են նախագծից ... :Shok:  

2.Եթե ինչ - որ մեկը նոր նայում էր սուփերսթարի օրագիրը,հավանաբար նկատեց,որ բոլորին ցույց տվեցին / նույնիսկ նրանց,ովքեր 5-6 շաբաթ է դուրս են եկել /,բայց Միհրանին ցույց չտվեցին...կարծես նա մրցույթի մասնակից չէ... :Shok:  



P.S "Հայ Սուփերսթար " նախագծի միակ և անփոխարինելի հաղթող ` Աննա...Ես քեզ անչափ սիրում ու հարգում եմ ,դու իսկական տաղանդ ես ,դու մեր ազգի պարծանքն ես ... Չնայած այն բանի ,որ շուտով դու կներխուժես մի կեղտոտ աշխարհ,որը կոչվում է Շոուբիզնես և կդառնաս այն հերթական երգչիստներից մեկը,ում ամեն օր տեսնում ենք հայկական մյուս անմակարդակ հեռուստատեսության եթեից ,այնուամենայնիվ քեզ մաղթում եմ բազում հաջողություններ,կանաչ ճանապարհ,կապույտ երկինք,ու մի քիչ հումորի զգացում,որ այս ամենը լուրջ չընդունես... :Ok:

----------


## Սյունիք

> Բողոքի գիրքը եկավ...էլի բողոքելու եմ...Ահավոր ջղայնացած եմ ...  
> 
> 1.Պարզվում է եզրափակիչ դուրս են գալու ոչ թե 3_ով,այլ 2_ով ... Աննան փոխարինել է Միհրանին ... աչքիս Միհրանին ընդհանրապես հեռացրել են նախագծից ... 
> 
> 2.Եթե ինչ - որ մեկը նոր նայում էր սուփերսթարի օրագիրը,հավանաբար նկատեց,որ բոլորին ցույց տվեցին / նույնիսկ նրանց,ովքեր 5-6 շաբաթ է դուրս են եկել /,բայց Միհրանին ցույց չտվեցին...կարծես նա մրցույթի մասնակից չէ... 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S "Հայ Սուփերսթար " նախագծի միակ և անփոխարինելի հաղթող ` Աննա...Ես քեզ անչափ սիրում ու հարգում եմ ,դու իսկական տաղանդ ես ,դու մեր ազգի պարծանքն ես ... Չնայած այն բանի ,որ շուտով դու կներխուժես մի կեղտոտ աշխարհ,որը կոչվում է Շոուբիզնես և կդառնաս այն հերթական երգչիստներից մեկը,ում ամեն օր տեսնում ենք հայկական մյուս անմակարդակ հեռուստատեսության եթեից ,այնուամենայնիվ քեզ մաղթում եմ բազում հաջողություններ,կանաչ ճանապարհ,կապույտ երկինք,ու մի քիչ հումորի զգացում,որ այս ամենը լուրջ չընդունես...


Բօնիտա ջան, Միհրանը հրաժարվել է երգել, ինչի պատճառով համերգը մեկ շաբաթով հետաձգել են: Կազմակերպիչները համոզում են

----------


## Bonita

> Բօնիտա ջան, Միհրանը հրաժարվել է երգել, ինչի պատճառով համերգը մեկ շաբաթով հետաձգել են: Կազմակերպիչները համոզում են


Ահագին հանգստացրեցիր...մերսի... 
Հարգանքս Միհրանի հանդեպ բազմապատկվեց 10000000000000000000000_ով...

----------


## Riddle

Աննային հետ բերելն անհեթեթություն էր պարզապես: Կողքից առնվազն ծիծաղելի է: Մալաթիայի մասին շշուկները վաղուց էին, իսկ Շանթն իրար հետևից հանում էր մասնակիցներին, անտեսելով այդ փաստը: Իսկ երբ հերթը հասավ իրենց բոլորի փայփայած Աննային, բոլորն իրար խառնվեցին: Արդեն 2-րդ անգամն է, ինչ նրան հետ են վերադաձնում նախագիծ: Եվ հիմա ինչ, եթե Աննան հաղթի այս նախագծում, դա արդա՞ ր կհամարվի: Եթե հաղթի, ապա միաժամանակ տհաճ և ծիծաղելի կլինի, քանի որ վերջում մնացած 11 մասնակիցներից ում էլ 2 անգամ շանս տային, նա էլ շատ հեշտությամբ առաջ կգնար: Եվ հետո մի բան չեմ հասկանում. հերթական անգամ, երբ նրան հեռացնում են նախագծից, այնպիսի մի դեմք է ընդունում: <<Սա ինձ համար միայն սկիզբ էր, ինձ համար այդքան էլ կարևոր չէր այստեղ հաղթելը, ես, միևնույն է, երգչուհի կդառնամ...>>: Իսկ երբ, էլի հերթական անգամ նրան վերադարձնում են, ատամները բացած հետ է գալիս մեծագույն երջանկությամբ:
Աննային վերադարձնելու համար բոլորովին պարտադիր չէր Միհրանին իջեցնել: Աննայի համար այդքան մտահոգ, մարդասեր կազմակերպիչները գոնե մի պահ չմտածեցին այս երեխայի ապրումների մասին...

----------


## Lider2006

> Աննային հետ բերելն անհեթեթություն էր պարզապես: Կողքից առնվազն ծիծաղելի է: Մալաթիայի մասին շշուկները վաղուց էին, իսկ Շանթն իրար հետևից հանում էր մասնակիցներին, անտեսելով այդ փաստը: Իսկ երբ հերթը հասավ իրենց բոլորի փայփայած Աննային, բոլորն իրար խառնվեցին: Արդեն 2-րդ անգամն է, ինչ նրան հետ են վերադաձնում նախագիծ: Եվ հիմա ինչ, եթե Աննան հաղթի այս նախագծում, դա արդա՞ ր կհամարվի: Եթե հաղթի, ապա միաժամանակ տհաճ և ծիծաղելի կլինի, քանի որ վերջում մնացած 11 մասնակիցներից ում էլ 2 անգամ շանս տային, նա էլ շատ հեշտությամբ առաջ կգնար: Եվ հետո մի բան չեմ հասկանում. հերթական անգամ, երբ նրան հեռացնում են նախագծից, այնպիսի մի դեմք է ընդունում: <<Սա ինձ համար միայն սկիզբ էր, ինձ համար այդքան էլ կարևոր չէր այստեղ հաղթելը, ես, միևնույն է, երգչուհի կդառնամ...>>: Իսկ երբ, էլի հերթական անգամ նրան վերադարձնում են, ատամները բացած հետ է գալիս մեծագույն երջանկությամբ:
> Աննային վերադարձնելու համար բոլորովին պարտադիր չէր Միհրանին իջեցնել: Աննայի համար այդքան մտահոգ, մարդասեր կազմակերպիչները գոնե մի պահ չմտածեցին այս երեխայի ապրումների մասին...


Չեր ուզում ապրումներ ունենալ տոխ խարդախուտյուն չաներ ետ 1
երկրորդն ել Մյուսներին հանելուց տենց մեց ախմուկ չբարցրացավ ու ետ մասշտաբի բոխոկներ չեխան

----------


## Մասսագետ

Համրելով, որ Աննան բոլորի միջից ամենալավն ա երգում՝ կարծում եմ էս շոու-ը հեղինակազրկվես տենց բաներ անելով: Նախ դժվար, թե իրանք էդ կեղծիքների ապացույցը ունենային, հետո շատ հնարավոր ա, որ խաղ են խաղացել, հնարավոր ա, որ Աննան չէր անցած անգամ ձայների ամենաքիչ քանակը հավաքել, բայց իրան հանեցին, որ միթոմ հետաքրքրացնեն: Հնարավոր ա, որ հենց Աննան էր հավաքել ու իրոք շանթն ա ստեղ կեղծիքներ անում, էդ դեպքում Աննան ուզում ա բյորք, մեկ ա ես չեմ ուզենա, որ ինքը հաղթի, չնայած սենց թե նենց ինձ համար մեկ էր կհաղթեր Աննան, թե չէ: Մի խոսքով, ավելի խորն եմ հասկանում, որ  էս երկիրը տենց նախագծերի տեղ չի:

----------


## Bonita

Եվ այսպես ` այսօր առաջին ՀԱՅ սուփերսթար դարձավ... Սուսաննա Պետրոսյանը... :Yahoo:  

Ժող ենքան էի ուզում,որ Սուսիկը հաղթի,բայց երբ հաղթեց,այսինքն հիմա `ոչ մի բան չեմ զգում :Blush:  ...ինձնից չի... :Shok:

----------


## Scorpion

Ճիշտն ասած, ես Լիլիթի կողմից էի, բայց նրան հանեցին  :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտն ասած, ես Լիլիթի կողմից էի, բայց նրան հանեցին


Ճիշտն ասած,մի ժամանակ ես էլ, բայց դե որ հանեցին...  :Sad:  

Ամեն դեպքում, Սուսաննան արժանի էր: Ճիշտ է, ես Աննային մի քիչ ավելի շատ էի համակրում, բայց Սուսաննայի համար էլ եմ ուրախ: Համոզված եմ, որ Աննան, միևնույն է, էլի կդառնա երգչուհի, թեկուզ առանց Հայ Սուպերսթար դառնալու:  :Tongue:   :Wink:  

Մի խոսքով, շնորհավորում եմ Սուսաննային ու նրա բոլոր երկրպագուներին:  :Smile: 
Իսկ Աննան թող չհուսահատվի, որովհետև ինքն էլ արդեն գիտի, որ իրեն գնահատողները շատ են։ Նրան էլ հաջողություններ եմ մաղթում երգարվեստում։  :Smile:

----------


## Koms

Դե ինչ ասեմ?, սա է մեր հայ երկրպագուների ճաշակը` Սիրուշոյի եւ այլոց դժգույն ոճի, համեստ ձայնային տվյալներով հերթական однодневка Սուսիկ,.. այնինչ կային վառ-փայլուն անհատականություններ՝ Լիլիթ, Աննա, Տաթո, Էմոկ,.. բայց սա է մեր ՌԵԱԼ հավաքական իրականությունը՝ ճաշակի առումով  /ցավո՜ք/...

----------


## Artgeo

Հայ սուպերսթարի ԴՎԴ ն եմ նայում, Լավն են էլի  :Love:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Հայ սուպերսթարի ԴՎԴ ն եմ նայում, Լավն են էլի


Ի՞նչն է լավը: Դիսկի որակը՞:  :LOL: 
Լսի այնքան, որ պատրաստ լինես գնաս երկրորդին մասնակցես:  :Tongue:

----------


## Anul

> Դե ինչ ասեմ?, սա է մեր հայ երկրպագուների ճաշակը` Սիրուշոյի եւ այլոց դժգույն ոճի, համեստ ձայնային տվյալներով հերթական однодневка Սուսիկ,.. այնինչ կային վառ-փայլուն անհատականություններ՝ Լիլիթ, Աննա, Տաթո, Էմոկ,.. բայց սա է մեր ՌԵԱԼ հավաքական իրականությունը՝ ճաշակի առումով  /ցավո՜ք/...


էէէէէէլ մի հա, Սուսիկի ձայնը շատ էլ լավն էր. բացի ձայնից, նա շաաատ կիրթ էր երգում. Աննան էլ էր շատ լավը, բայց երբ նա երգում էր, զգացվում էր, որ - է, ոչ ֆանագրամա, իսկ երբ Սուսաննան էր այդ նույն երգը երգում, մտքովդ էլ չեր անցնի, որ կենդանի ձայն է.
այնպես որ հերիք է նախանձություն անեք ու անկապ-անկապ քննադատեք, ամոթ է էլի. հենց մեկը մի հաջողության է հասնում, սաղ ազգով թափում ենք վրան

----------


## Riddle

Շուտով կսկսվի երկրորդը: Մի քանի օրից Գյումրիում առաջին փուլը կլինի: Հույս ունեմ մեզ հետաքրքիր պահեր են սպասվում: :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի՞նչն է լավը: Դիսկի որակը՞:


Դիսկի որակը չէ, լՕլ երեխաներն են լավը:
Հուսով եմ երկրորդն էլ լավը կլինի, Թեման փակվում է:

----------

